# id some lizards please



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

went for a bush walk with the DLSR near my house and found a few lizards and i would love to know what types they are


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 17, 2010)

the one theend is a water skink
the middle to are eastern water dragons
and im not to up on my monitors so i dont know what the first two pics are of.


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

and some more this bad boy would of been about 150cm and a random cockroach doing something maybe giving birth


----------



## cement (Oct 17, 2010)

Lace monitor


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

oh ok cool yeah that water dragon was very hard to get a picture of it ran like the wind haha but the big lizard was just just chilling


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 17, 2010)

this is a lace monitor
were did you go to see all these?


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

the second group of photos the big lizard had a nice yellow through it and was very very very relaxed haha almost walked over it


----------



## nathancl (Oct 17, 2010)

first monitor you posted is Varanus rosenbergi and the second one is Varanus varius


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

the national park south of sydney near bundeena i went there when i was a a kid and saw a few diamonds and i was hoping to see a few today instead i found these guys


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 17, 2010)

were did you go?


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 17, 2010)

First monitor is not a lacie, looks like _Varanus rosenbergi _to me.


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

cheers nathan anyone know what the hell was happening to the cockroach


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

andrew_p said:


> the national park south of sydney near bundeena i went there when i was a a kid and saw a few diamonds and i was hoping to see a few today instead i found these guys


 
here eddie


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

also saw anothe big one but i think it was the same as the 2nd monitor but it had white stripes


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks mate might have to get myself down there.


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah its very nice and today was the best nice and sunny but not to hot


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

I believe the cockroach has eggs. They hang like that until the babies hatch.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

hahahahaha the roach looks like it is constipated


----------



## 1issie (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with the others and what lizardman56 said was hairlarious!!


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah the roach is laying eggs!! They give me the heeby geeby's!!! :|


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> First monitor is not a lacie, looks like _Varanus rosenbergi _to me.


 I agree and a very under fed one at that, also has some nice ticks around its neck!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 18, 2010)

That first monitor is struggling by the looks.. had no idea that _rosenbergi_ are found around Sydney!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 19, 2010)

PhilK said:


> That first monitor is struggling by the looks.. had no idea that _rosenbergi_ are found around Sydney!


 It's range extends to the south side of Sydney


----------



## kupper (Oct 19, 2010)

Last photo is a water skink


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2010)

they are found on the northern side of sydney too around ku-ring-gai chase national park


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> It's range extends to the south side of Sydney





danny81 said:


> they are found on the northern side of sydney too around ku-ring-gai chase national park


Yep, I have found them in Kuringai NP north of Sydney in the higher areas of heath scrub (not surprising for a heath monitor I suppose), a bad pic of one from Kuringai NP


----------



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2010)

Very cool, I always thought they were SA and WA for some reason..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 19, 2010)

I believe they occur around Gosford too. You also get them in the Mallee of northern Victoria. They have quite a patchy distribution which reminds me of _Echiopsis curta._


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 19, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> I agree and a very under fed one at that, also has some nice ticks around its neck!



yeah i was walking around quite slow i dont know much about them if i knew more i might of been able to help but than i shouldnt interfere with nature and let it take its own corse..
and yeah the roach was massive id say almost 5cm long


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 19, 2010)

also just another question i saw another one that had stripes like the 2nd monitor but they were a bit more white is that the same kind of monitor??


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 19, 2010)

I have also seen what I'm positive is _V. rosenbergi _in an area near Grafton, NSW. Much further north than what their range is meant to be.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry, I was just going of a field guide, it was obviously inaccurate


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 19, 2010)

andrew_p said:


> also just another question i saw another one that had stripes like the 2nd monitor but they were a bit more white is that the same kind of monitor??


 That would be another lace monitor, most likely. 

Heath monitors (_Varanus rosenbergi_) are quite common around Sydney, as are lace monitors. I wouldn't worry too much about the ticks, every one I've seen has had them.



Mattsnake said:


> I have also seen what I'm positive is _V. rosenbergi _in an area near Grafton, NSW. Much further north than what their range is meant to be.


I've heard a couple anecdotal reports of them on the north coast, so I'm beginning to think there's something to it.


----------



## sweetangel (Oct 19, 2010)

i thought there was just a small pocket of them over here on the north, not quite connected to the main range? but yeah i would say the first is a heath monitor and the second is a lacey. i was told that to tell the difference and easy one is to see the tail pattern, if the black and white is in uniform bands then its a heathy and if the bands are all different in size then its a lacey. but i photographed both around narrabeen area. i got a heathy on the ground near a big termite nest and a lacey up the tree right next to it


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 19, 2010)

if it helps the first one had like a yellow tinge on the inner side of its back legs


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 19, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I believe they occur around Gosford too. You also get them in the Mallee of northern Victoria. They have quite a patchy distribution which reminds me of _Echiopsis curta._


Yes they do occur around Gosford have seen a couple while herping.
Thanks Tim.


----------

